# Soya Sauce



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

The mighty Aphrodite is looking for some "Golden Mountain" Soya Sauce, and can't find it anywhere. Very particular on the taste of this particular brand, I guess.

Anybody know where I can find it? Markham/Scarborough area preferred.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

*T and T*

They should carry the SOYA sauce you are looking for. I have a few others in mind. Brimley and Sheppard beside the woody wood chucks theres a huge chinese supermarket forgot the name but should carry it. Also Kennedy and sheppard there is another chinese supermarket there as well. Warden and Sheppard there is a supermarket as well.

There are plenty more. just doesn't come to mind at the moment. I'll post more later.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> The mighty Aphrodite is looking for some "Golden Mountain" Soya Sauce, and can't find it anywhere. Very particular on the taste of this particular brand, I guess.
> 
> Anybody know where I can find it? Markham/Scarborough area preferred.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


57,

Can you take a photo of the item you're speaking of? Some places to check out are:

T&T Supermarket (Warden Ave & Steeles Ave (just east of where we first met at Timmys) which is also owned my Loblaws)

Japan Town (Steeles Ave & Victoria Park Ave) may have it. I'm due for another bottle of soya sauce so I can check out the selection if a photo is produced.

Golden Mart (At Pacific Mall in the Market Village building (same building as Luckys Aquarium).

No Frills (by Staples across the street from P.Mall) might have it but I'm not sure.

Got a company name and where the product was made? It can make a difference if it's under the same company but made in different places as each place may cater to a different flavor.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I call it *SOY* sauce...I've never tried the brand you're speaking of. If I run across it, I will let you know.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is in fact Soy Sauce. Funny how some words take on a life of their own.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

It's been around for years. It's what she always uses, and doesn't like any other flavours she's tried. We picked up a case of it a few years back, and now its all gone...

I'll try the T&T. Please let me know of anybody gets a positive hit.

Thanks!

Soy/soya, whatever. You people know what I mean... :b

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> It's been around for years. It's what she always uses, and doesn't like any other flavours she's tried. We picked up a case of it a few years back, and now its all gone...
> 
> I'll try the T&T. Please let me know of anybody gets a positive hit.
> 
> ...


57,

Give Japan Town a look as well as you'll pass it on the way to T&T. If you're going EAST on Steeles it'll be on your LEFT. There is a trafic light at that stop. A heads up is the big (Ballys Fitness?) building on the right side in front of the Japan Town enclave.

May as well check it out seeing as it is along the way. BTW when you're at T&T check out the cheesecake it is delicious. Add a little fresh fruit to the side of that cheesecake and it is yummo. They have regular size and sampler sizings.

If you've not checked out J Town yet I'll be there this weekend and see if I can get visual on that soy sauce for you. I'm a Kikkoman user myself. IMHO the made in USA and Japan tastes the same to me but when I get it for my mom she is fussy over the origins and taste (thus why I asked if your product is USA or Japan/etc) as she has the most delicate trained pallete and can tell subtle differences.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

the soya/soy thing is an East/West mix up.

I am intrigued that there are many flavour profiles of soy sauce. I need to go to an Asian market.,


----------

